# Southern Fox Squirrels



## goosehunter51 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey guys!

I live in Michigan but love hunting in Georgia.  I'm looking to hunt Southern Fox squirrels specifically.  If anyone has land available or could even spend some time with me getting on them, that would be great too.  I do understand how revered that they are and I feel the same way about them.  I'm not looking for a "hot barrel" hunt or looking to eliminate the species.  I'd just like to bring a couple back home for taxidermy.  A black color phase would be the icing on the cake!  I am, of course willing to pay you for your time and/or privilege to hunt on your property.  Thanks very much!


----------



## Mistrfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Goose I moved down here from Mi in 1986 have never seen a fox Squirrel while hunting squirrels. They are so far and few I wouldnt shoot one if I seen one.  I do see a few hit from time to time around the house and that s where I got my mount from.  I may come up and chase a few of them Michigan squirrels come September 15th.


----------



## Horns (Aug 16, 2015)

There are enormous amounts of fox squirrels on the property that I hunt. The landowner loves them, so they are off limits. Very pretty creatures.


----------



## dbean43 (Aug 16, 2015)

I shot one a few yrs back for my baby brothers fur collection on his wall. Won't shoot another


----------



## caughtinarut (Aug 16, 2015)

You may want to try some of the public areas (WMA). As mentioned above we have an area with several of them and they are considered sacred.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Just depends on the area.  Ive got several places I hunt that are loaded with them and several that ive never seen one on.

Remember fox squirrels aren't like greys.  they tend to prefer mature pine forest over mature hardwoods.


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 16, 2015)

Here in Tn and Ky where I mostly Hunt I find Fox squirrels most anywhere woods abut farm fields, especially where there's corn. I could easily kill a dozen a year if so inclined and have killed 2 from the same tree in 2 mins.
I will now think about having a distinct one mounted. 
Killed an all black one back in '80 in N.C.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2015)

In nearly half a century of roaming the woods, I have never seen a fox squirrel. I just haven't been in the right places, I guess.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Aug 17, 2015)

We have them on our prop in Terrell.  I got one in January of this year, but like others have said won't harvest a lot of them just because they are not as common as grey's.  A very pretty creation for sure.


----------



## deers2ward (Aug 17, 2015)

Make sure you do not kill them too early down here. If you kill them in aug/sept they will still have wolves.

I once shot a black one with a white nose and white tipped ears. Like you, I wanted to get him mounted. He was missing a little hair in one spot and I just thought it was from the shotgun blast. The taxidermist told me he could mount it for me and take my money but that the hair would likely fall out due to how eaten up with wolves he was. 

I won't ever kill one again. They are too special, and I feel a responsibility to protect them.

Almost everyone who comes to hunt with me sees one while deer hunting, and they are quick to tell me about seeing one. They really get a kick out of it


----------



## humdandy (Aug 17, 2015)

goosehunter51 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I live in Michigan but love hunting in Georgia.  I'm looking to hunt Southern Fox squirrels specifically.  If anyone has land available or could even spend some time with me getting on them, that would be great too.  I do understand how revered that they are and I feel the same way about them.  I'm not looking for a "hot barrel" hunt or looking to eliminate the species.  I'd just like to bring a couple back home for taxidermy.  A black color phase would be the icing on the cake!  I am, of course willing to pay you for your time and/or privilege to hunt on your property.  Thanks very much!



Just curious, but why would you want to come all the way down here for a Fox Squirrel?

Good luck.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 19, 2015)

I seen plenty of them this past fall and even know where their nests are.  Had them 8-10 feet from me several times during bow season.  The ones I am seeing have a jet black head and front legs turning to reddish brown in the middle of their body and stay that way to the tail.  The tails are reddish brown and one(biggest one) is very blonde.  They have a white nose and every one of them I have seen was in the mature pines.  I spooked one on the way into my stand last deer season and watched it lie flat on a branch for 5 hours without moving!!! I am not getting.  Right before dark it got up and moved and two other, smaller ones but same color pattern, had been laying in the same tree and I never seen them.  Nests are way different than greys and they are high up in the pines and very tightly packed, like a flying squirrels nest but larger.  Good luck


----------



## wareagle (Sep 1, 2015)

Fox squirrels are far more common than most people realize.  As another person pointed out you don't find them in the same habitat as the Grey in Ga. Old growth pine stands are they're preferred habitat and pine nuts are they're #1 preferred food source.  You find a wma with a stand of old growth Loblolly pines and there will be plenty of fox squirrels there.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Sep 1, 2015)

My Grandfather would never let me shoot them.  Used to see LOTS of them deer hunting like the others have said in PINES - not hardwoods.


----------



## JimC (Sep 2, 2015)

Michigan has eastern fox squirrels in the Lower Peninsula.


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Sep 4, 2015)

The Fox Squirrel (Scirus Niger Niger- latin name) is the largest fox squirrel found in North America.  this squirrel is found from very se Virginia down into NC, SC, Georgia and northern florida and maybe a tad of Alabama. found on the coastal plain into the piedmont..   west into bama tennesee , is another sub species and western va and western nc has another one as well.  

Scirus Niger Niger prefers big open longleaf pine stands. second best habitat is big open stands of loblolly pine.   

He probably wants to hunt this sub species. 

below is my summary on where to find them in NC.

http://mackinncblog.blogspot.com/2011/12/fox-squirrels-in-eastern-north-carolina.html


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2015)

Ive saw hundreds of em. Allatoona wma even has some bigguns. They tried stocking them here on Dawson forest but they all left out..I tried getting a white one in Taylor co yrs ago but never met him when I had a small caliber gun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

Most I've ever seen were on golf courses, Twin City country club in Sandersville and the public course in Dublin. We use to try and hit them with a golf ball when they crossed the fairway, I was lucky just to hit the fairway.


Had my property for 26yrs and a buddy of mine saw one a few years back, while deer hunting.


----------



## roscoe54 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have them on my property just can't bring my self to shoot one.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 5, 2015)

We have the red and black color phase here on Paulding County.


----------



## Bigtimber (Sep 10, 2015)

I consider them sacred...wouldn't take one myself unless for a special mount perhaps. Besides they are not very sporting.....they act about as dumb as a stump for the most part. JMO.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 10, 2015)

That is what I grew up with in Mississippi. All I shoot now are the cat squirrels


----------



## injun joe (Sep 10, 2015)

There are some nice ones on Paradise PFA.
I saw 5 pairs on the edges of one cow pasture in Fayetteville while coyote hunting last year. There are 16 subspecies of fox squirrel in the U.S. according to a book I have on squirrel dogs.
The ones we have in Fayetteville are black, white and grey.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't think I have ever played a golf course in South Georgia that I did not see a couple of fox squirrels.  Mosty gray/black, some red, and a few in the black phase.

The most vicious fight I have ever seen was between to male fox squirrels. The loser was dragging all but detached rear leg, both were bleeding.

Like others have said the only ones I have seen in the wild were on old fence rows between fields or in old growth pines that had been managed for quail.

The few we have cooked were pretty poor table fare.

I with most others don't intend on shooting another one.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Still against the law in Florida.  Sure pretty though.  Heard a ruckus one day on the woods and got ready for a chasing buck and it turned out to be a mother with three young ones following behind in a line.  Pretty cool for sure.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 17, 2015)

I killed one with a bow when I first moved to GA 9 years ago.  
Had NO idea what the heck I was seeing at first.  It was all red/orange.  Mounted it even though the wolves were in it.  (has a couple patches of color match putty)

Now, they are the only small animal I make efforts to avoid while driving.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 17, 2015)

Anybody know what the going rate for a squirrel mount is?


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 18, 2015)

Saw this one a few times on a dirt road I drive on a couple times a week. Always seemed to like crossing the road. Found it in the ditch one afternoon. Dang shame.


----------



## gordylew (Oct 18, 2015)

I, like you wanted one to mount.  Like other folks stated they live in old growth pines. About the time the pines get big enough to support them the timber companies cut the trees.  I killed mine, a black phase on Piedmont NWR.  Since the forestry services doesn't clear cut the property. the trees are mature enough to support them.  They move late in the morning and middle of the day where Greys move early. Look for eaten pine cones around the base of large pine trees.  Good luck


----------

